# First time in gulf report



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Popped my gulf kayak cherry Sunday. Caught 3 Bonita, had about a 30lb cobia next to the yak but I had no gaff and he ripped the hook off my lure. Learned a lot that day. Lesson one - make sure you tie off your rods before you move around on the yak. Lost my inshore rod from my first ever flip. If anybody catches a 2500 stradic with a star plasma inshore rod please I would really like the rod back. Was a fathers day gift from a few years back. Two - GAFF and three - bait, should've brought some. 

Overall enjoyed myself and it was nice meeting some fellow kayakers. I think the offshore stuff is going to be a once in a blue moon kinda event for me. I'm gonna stick with inshore/bay fishing for a while.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch! That's a nice rod. Offshore is really where it's at. Don't give up on it. Bring less stuff next time you go out and you'll have less to worry about. A bag of cigs, a few king leaders, and one rod will bring you lots of action.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw you flip ! What a bummer about your rod! It was nice to meet you. At lease you didnt lose all your tackle and was still able to fish. I lost over 500 worth of tackle a couple of weeks back and my bait rod when I flipped so I know the feeling.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Suck loosing the ling and your rod. I've never rolled my outback and I fish the gulf as much as the weather allows, what kind of kayak do you have? 

Today was a bad day for me ending up with two hobies in the middle of the street.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7, let's hear the story on that one.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> JD7, let's hear the story on that one.


I would like to hear from both JD7 and romadfisherman! How did you flip the yak exactly, did a wave catch you off guard? And JD7, how did $4,000 worth of molded plastic end up in the middle of the road???

It seems like every time I catch a lot of good fish or have a great day on the water, I have to sacrifice something to poseidon, whether it be a pole, an injury or something to make up for the good day on the water...

JB


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Leaned over to rinse my hands but I had the vantage chair up because I bay fish more and forgot my center of gravity was too high. Swell hit and over I went. Fished out of a PA12. Also, are the fishfinders supposed to handle a flip. Kayak wasn't flipped for more than 30 seconds.

JD please tell. Misery loves company


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what type of lures does one use offshore from a yak??

I dont know if id be more upset about the cobia or combo..


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

What did that cobia eat? I had a massive school of rays beside me the other and I'm sure there were cobia with them, I just didn't have anything rigged up to throw at the time


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

romad seen you in the water but just though you where doing a water rentry. sorry about your rod but if i ever snag it like fishjunky's anchor I will return for sure.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Was fishing a small I think they're 125gram sebile magic swimmer. I saw a school of cow rays thought nothing of it bc of the time of year. Was peddling towards the beach to try and dredge up my rod. Then I hear my rod jumping and drag screaming. Couldn't believe it when I saw it. Should've called out for some help but adrenaline was pumping once I looked into his eyes! 

Definitely more upset over the rod. The cobia would have made my day better. 

I appreciate that Steve. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

It was nice to meet you out there. Hope that bonita I gave you brings you lots of luck.


----------

